# there turning a little yellow



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey all.
so its my first grow and its day 9 (organic grow with cfls).
ok so i cant get distilled water and my tap water is about 9.0ph
so i use bottled still water 7.0ph my soil is el cheapo general purpose medium from homebase(no ph level on the bag) 
i have done a soil ph sample and it seems to be just under 7.0ph, i cant be certain. 
now my problem is that the early leaves are starting to turn a little yellow? 

sorry i have no pics my phones bust!


----------



## allmashedup (Jul 25, 2008)

dont worry bout the first set of leaves turning yellow. apparently that sometimes happens. dont panic.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 25, 2008)

Either over watering or they are starving for nutes.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 25, 2008)

is it the little round leaves? if so that normal, i don't know about it at 9 days though. how big is the plant? how many leaf sets does it have?


----------



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys 
another thing is that i was going to buy ph down but the hydro guy said (instead of selling me the stuff) that it would work but that it would not be so great for an organic grow, but that was yesterday and those sad looking leaves got a little worse last night 
i have watered them every couple days(more when they need it) waiting for the soil to dry a little bit but just keeping it nice and moist but not too moist


----------



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> is it the little round leaves? if so that normal, i don't know about it at 9 days though. how big is the plant? how many leaf sets does it have?


 
all around 4 inches, 3 sets of leaves have come out and there working on there 4th thin enough stems although iv got a fan givin them a nice breeze and iv been on cfls for about 3 days

and no its the first proper leaves it grew


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 25, 2008)

have you feed thew anything? did the soil have a NPK value on it or say it feeds for x amount of months? and when you say keeping it moist, how moist are you keeping it. it needs to dry out real good before you water again. does the whole plant look droopy?


----------



## Alistair (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, without seeing them it's hard to say for sure, but I think your seedlings might be doing well.  If the very first leaves that appeared turn yellow, that's normal.  Those first leaves will wither up and die; that is normal.

As far as lowering the pH of your water goes, you can add a bit of vinegar.  The pH Down product that I saw contained phosphoric acid.  Why pay a lot of money for a special product when all it contains is acid.  Acetic acid (vinegar) works fine. 

If your soil contains no nutrients you will need to get some fertilizer.  Are your seedlings in small containers?  If so, in about a week or so you should be able to transplant into a better soil in a bigger pot.  For right now, I imagine your seedlings should be fine without fertilizer. However, I'm not sure about this, because we don't know what kind of nutrients the soil you're using contains.  Do some searching on this site for information on good soils to use.  A lot of us like to use Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil.  Also, do a search for good organic fertilizers.

Good luck,

Alistair


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 25, 2008)

Some suggested light reading 



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forumWOW/Full-Marijuana-Growing-Guide.html#PH-AND-FERTILIZERS

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28984


----------



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Some suggested light reading
> 
> 
> thanks man but its not my lights i have the perfect spec for veg well that is as close as you can go with cfls.
> it has to do with soil, ph or a nutreint def, maybe even a little stress from when i switched pots im just looking for a little advice from someone who has also had a similer problem with this type of grow


----------



## Rambler (Jul 25, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> If your soil contains no nutrients you will need to get some fertilizer. Are your seedlings in small containers? If so, in about a week or so you should be able to transplant into a better soil in a bigger pot. For right now, I imagine your seedlings should be fine without fertilizer. However, I'm not sure about this, because we don't know what kind of nutrients the soil you're using contains. Do some searching on this site for information on good soils to use. A lot of us like to use Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil. Also, do a search for good organic fertilizers.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> Alistair


 
i know my soil sucks but its all i could afford at the time, its ok im getting some organic growing soil from the hydro dude on monday its not too expensive and he said it would do perfect for my grow its made by biobizz he also gave me some bio-grow 8.0-2.0-6.0 also by biobizz, i have 6 more seeds germing at the mo i hope to plant on monday when i get the new soil. i planned to make mistakes with these plants so i could learn from it and not repeat them. 
thanks for all your advice guys its much appreciated


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 25, 2008)

Let them dry out completely before watering again. 1 . you are overwatering. 2 without pics its hard to say but noramally as long as all other growth is fine , and the cotyledons are yellow, then it tells me it's time to feed. 

After they yellow completely you can begin feeding once a week or so at 1/4 strength. Start light on the feedings and don't feed every water unless its' necessary. Bio Bizz makes a good soil  that will get you started well. Anyways, good luck with your grow.Don't baby them to death.


----------



## bud.uncle (Jul 26, 2008)

Rambler said:
			
		

> bud.uncle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 26, 2008)

pics would help but it seems to be over watering, or the soil you are using has fertalizer in it, when there seedlings you do not need ferts for the first couple of weeks after they break ground and then only 1/4 strength to start.    slomo and allister   have questions that need answered, that would help diagnose your problem better, and i will ask again did you use ferts or does the soil you used have them in it already?  if it does that would most likely be your biggest problem starting your seedlings.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 28, 2008)

sorry i was all out all weeknd but i found a camera
so hopefully these pics can help
plus i have let them dry there nice and dry now
and i am still waiting for a second reply from the maker of my soil
so i still do not know if there are ferts in the soil.
and i havent started using ferts or nutreints yet 
all your help is appreciated.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 28, 2008)

i hope these help


----------



## Rambler (Jul 28, 2008)

anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 28, 2008)

Rambler kinda looks like clorosis from an iron defficiency or zinc toxicity, heres a link to follow you can look for your self, this link should help you a lot. i would suggest flushig really well and than, adding 1 table spoon epsom salt per 1 gallon water and water with that, the epsom salt helps the plant come out of nutrient lock up.  The flushing will help get rid of the toxicities.

Old OVERGROW'S Nutrient Disorder Link


----------



## Rambler (Jul 29, 2008)

THANKS THANKS THANKS 
Ok so i flushed and i finished with adding some biogrow to my water,
at first my water was prob about 6.9 or higher but iv added some vinegar 
to lower it and the yellow in the middle of the new leaves has faded allready and its grown about half a centimetre in the last 8 hours so she looks to be
getting better i'll post more pics 2moro, so a HUGE THANKS to slowmo,
allistair young, bud.uncle, mr wakenbake and geter-d1 without you guys i could have been charged with plant slaughter.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 29, 2008)

i wouldn't use 1 table spoon. more like 1/4 per gallon.  also i don't see anything major wrong with your plant. it may be gettin a little hungry. if your growin organic give it a shot of compost tea from wormcasting. it won't hurt them at all. you can plant in plain worm poo and be ok. so no worries about burning your baby


----------

